# TT sound system upgrade



## Boolee (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've got a 2011 TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro. It didn't come with the Bose option and the sound system leaves much to be desired. My SO has a Beemer with HK sound and I'm always getting grief for how bad my car sounds :lol:

Can anyone advise me on what to get? I'd like to just replace the OEM speakers with some aftermarket stuff and an amp. I haven't been able to find any info on the spec of the OEM speakers so I'm not sure what to buy. I don't want to make my ears bleed, I just want something that sounds clear and has some depth. I want to keep my OEM nav head unit and I'm undecided about a sub.

A big priority for me is weight. I want to keep the weight of the car down so I'm after an install that is as light as possible.

Thanks


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a non bose setup and all I done was put a 10" sub in the boot, powered by a small amp that feeds from the low level outs on the back on my head unit (RNSE). The amp powers on when it detects a signal.

It made a huge difference to the sound just adding the sub. I've since replaced my door speakers with pair of 3 way Poineers, but only because one of the stock ones blew.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

barry_m2 said:


> I have a non bose setup and all I done was put a 10" sub in the boot, powered by a small amp that feeds from the low level outs on the back on my head unit (RNSE). The amp powers on when it detects a signal.
> 
> It made a huge difference to the sound just adding the sub.


Same as Barry, added a 10" sub and small amp to power it, the difference is night and day!


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

You'd make significant improvements by just adding a decent amplifier, even with OEM speakers. Something like the JL XD series - they're small but punchy class D amps.

They do a 3 channel version of you wanted to add a sub and power the front OEM speakers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

+1 on the sub, I run an 8" pioneer shallow off a 140rms mono, using a JVC headunit to give me more control of the EQ and levels, properly tuned it sounds great....I love good sounds and never feel it lacks.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Is a bose upgrade possible eg parts from a breakers? Or is the loom for the bose installed only as a factory option ?.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Pukmeister said:


> Is a bose upgrade possible eg parts from a breakers? Or is the loom for the bose installed only as a factory option ?.


Even if you could it's not worth it. The Bose setup is not good. I had it in my old v6. Totally not worth it.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Pukmeister said:


> Is a bose upgrade possible eg parts from a breakers? Or is the loom for the BOSE installed only as a factory option ?.


Looms were custom made for the car according to the options selected. So unfortunately there won't be any wiring to the drivers (RHD) rear quarter panel where the BOSE amp is located. Diagram.

For the costs and efforts involved in retrofitting it, vs the improvements offered, it is not worth it. More bang for your buck, and an easier install, with aftermarket amp.


----------



## Boolee (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys.

I did that (sub with oem speakers) in a previous car (vw polo) and it worked fine. But these things just distort and sound weak. Just not cool in a premium brand of car. I will think about the sub, but not too keen on the added weight and having something in my boot.

Does anyone know what size speakers I would need to replace the oem ones? The front doors look like they have 2 speakers each and a tweeter on the dash on each side. There also seems to be a speaker in the center of the by the windscreen.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

If you have the standard non-Bose set up, you'll have one in each door (lower), pair of mid-range and tweeters either side of the rear seats, and tweeters up front.

The door speakers are 20cm, and you'll need an adaptor plate if you replace them with after market ones. I went for 3 way pioneers as I didn't want to spend a lot, but you could go for a set of components as there are not many options for 20cm speakers.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

pcbbc said:


> So unfortunately there won't be any wiring to the drivers (RHD) rear quarter panel where the BOSE amp is located. Diagram.


Just realised thius is 8J forum, and that's the 8N BOSE system. My bad  For 8J Roadster BOSE amp is located in the boot (I know this because it had to be replaced under warranty when the roof leaked and destroyed my amp). For Coupé it may be elsewhere.


----------



## Boolee (Aug 15, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> If you have the standard non-Bose set up, you'll have one in each door (lower), pair of mid-range and tweeters either side of the rear seats, and tweeters up front.
> 
> The door speakers are 20cm, and you'll need an adaptor plate if you replace them with after market ones. I went for 3 way pioneers as I didn't want to spend a lot, but you could go for a set of components as there are not many options for 20cm speakers.


cool. Thank you.

My car has 2 speakers on each door (one at the bottom and another near the window buttons), tweeters up on the dash and a center speaker. Then there's mid range speakers in the back.

I'll start looking for adaptors so long. But there are a few good 6.5" split systems that I'm looking at (Infinity, JBL, sony)


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

The distortion is most likely the fault of the weak amplification rather than the speakers though.

In my wife's golf - I have a JL XD500/3 driving a 10" JL W0 and the OEM front speakers (rears disconnected) - it sounds great. Until you take it really loud - you'd be hard pressed to tell it apart from my RS4 which has focal components and a better JL sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Boolee said:


> My car has 2 speakers on each door (one at the bottom and another near the window buttons), tweeters up on the dash and a center speaker. Then there's mid range speakers in the back.
> 
> I'll start looking for adaptors so long. But there are a few good 6.5" split systems that I'm looking at (Infinity, JBL, sony)


Have you actually looked behind the upper speaker grill then in the door and seen the speaker?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, thats a great help.

When I eventually get myself a 3.2 V6 TT as a replacement car (teenage son now has my VW), the Bose Amp/Speaker setup is no longer the deal breaker I thought it was. I've been reading the threads on Bose amps and leaks/corrosion, don't fancy any of that trouble anyway.

I have seen some slimline active subwoofers that fit beneath driver or passenger seats, so I would probably fit one of those (if physically possible) to keep the car interior looking clean and stock, along with a decent head unit and upgraded replacement stock-fit speakers beneath the grilles.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I've actually fitted the Bose sub too, so if I need to remove the 10" sub from the boot, I can simply connect up the Bose one and still have a bit of base, although the amp is too powerful for the Sub and it cuts out if I turn to Vol up too high.  But it's nice having the option :wink:


----------

